# 15 gal saltwater tank



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

*15 gal saltwater tank#####################*

My newly acquired saltwater tank . Michael, you've created an awesome system and kept all the livestock so healthy. The acclimation went well, I put them in last night and everybody seemed happy, all the fishes are eating and the corals are opening. I tested the water and use the refractometer for the salinity. Everything is good, water is clear and temp is stable.

I'll hook-up the skimmer soon. Thanks for getting me started, Michael.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

haha you're into the salt now too!!!

how are the discus?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yea they're amazing, so many little creatures, tiny little starfish. Michael told me there is actually abig starfish but he's always hiding hopefully I get to see em one day. Hey Patrick come out  so many color and little creatures 

The discus are fine too. How is your salt water tank? post some videos


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice start! 

If I could make two recommendations:
1. Try to move thr rocks clear from the sides so you can easily scrape/clean the glass, and still have an inch or so in case.


2. Try to raise the water level so the filter returns are partially submerged - with air bubbles popping, you'll have craaaaaazy salt creep in no time.

Looks like a fine start - I still love watching all the little critters that come out after the lights go out!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

good idea, thank you, I will lower the hose down. I like Michael's idea of growing algae on the side and back of the tank...and put a algae eating starfish?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your tank will be way too small. I had one in my 20g nano reef and it starved to death. I'm hesitant to put one into my 100g reef for the same reason - maybe once it matures a bit more.

If you can see through the sides now, then not being able to see through them later will be annoying, IMO. I'd just start with the rock off of the glass now, and you can either choose to clean it or now - at least you'll have the option. Having to move the rock later is a bit of a headache.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks appreciate your suggestions, I shouldn't disturb the sand bed too often right? I put 80% new sand when I started the tank. what other fish can I add there? would fire goby do well there?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Holidays said:


> Thanks appreciate your suggestions, I shouldn't disturb the sand bed too often right? I put 80% new sand when I started the tank. what other fish can I add there? would fire goby do well there?


Yes.... and No!

Yes, the tank is size appropriate;

No, they like to jump.

When they get spooked, they have a tendancy of jumping. Many a goby have been found stuck to carpets, and floors.

you could look at covering the tank with a mesh, then you wouldn't have to worry!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I see, is mandarin goby a jumper too?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pretty much any fish is a potential jumper - a guy I know had an anglerfish "jump".


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Pretty much any fish is a potential jumper - a guy I know had an anglerfish "jump".


Wow! Not a common jumper!

But yes, to expend on what I said, all fish could jump. Fire fish are more prone to jumping.

As for a mandarin.

Your tank in my opinion is too small to support a mandarin long term. It will eat all the pods in the tank in a very short time.

People that are successful with Mandarins have larger tanks (100g avg) and well setup refugiums. The tank should also be "mature" (a year or so) to make sure that the food chain has settled, and the pod population is sustainable.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Both Mandarin and starfish have a very active lifestyle of constantly eating food.... A tank your size could not support them


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

could starfish be fed algae wafer? how does it survive in the LFS? the refugium has alot of algae and my cheato is growing wild I gotta start giving some away for free in a couple of week.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Holidays said:


> could starfish be fed algae wafer? how does it survive in the LFS? the refugium has alot of algae and my cheato is growing wild I gotta start giving some away for free in a couple of week.


I would do some research, but from what i've read, it can take them weeks to MONTHS before they starve to death... a very slow death

Fish stores dont necessarily keep things 'happy', they just keep them alive long enough to sell


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I did abit of research about feeding them algae wafer but will be nice to hear from fellow enthusiast who has kept them successfully in a smaller tank...for a while so to speak.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ but of course if noone has successfully kept them in a smaller tank then you guys are right.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, rearranged the rocks for easy side glass cleanin . Does anyone know the name of the purple/reddish hair grass thing in the middle of the rocks?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

need a closer pic...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

okay, here we go thx


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

well.. I was hoping for a pic that was clearer.... 

uhhh but from what I can see it is either red hair algae or something that is related to gracillara/agar.

but from that pic it could also be red dictyota or even nemastoma based on colour and growth formation...

if you can't get a better pic... describe what it looks like and how it feels. it might not even be a macro and might be cyano. :s

sorry, I can't be much more help.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ya maybe red hair algae, looks like the chaeto but shorter and red.


----------

